# fine tuning smoked spare ribs in an electric smoker



## helenglo (Mar 16, 2013)

hi - i feel like i've read all the basic stuff but there are some finer points i seem to be missing in the quest to get the perfect DRY pork spare ribs w/ a good bark.  i've got the masterbuilt 30' with the window.

1. water bath - i've tried it w/ - ended up with steamed ribs. tried it w/o - ended up with jerky.  how much should you put in and should it be refilled during the process?

2. dripping in the electric smoker - when i put in several racks of ribs, the juice drips and messes up the dry rub.  

3. timing - i've read about 3-2-1, last time i tried it, my ribs were overcooked.  and again, i get nervous about soggy ribs when i wrap in foil.  i usu have to halve the entire rack to fit it on a shelf in the electric smoker.  and what's the max frequency that i should be popping the hatch to spray down w/mop?  seemed like every 1h was causing me to lose a lot of heat and smoke.

4. wood chips - i usu soak apple/hickory about 1-2h before, and jam the smoker full of chips, refilling every 1h.  its a lot of maintenance.  is there a better medium?

any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll try to help with your questions individually.


helenglo said:


> hi - i feel like i've read all the basic stuff but there are some finer points i seem to be missing in the quest to get the perfect DRY pork spare ribs w/ a good bark.  i've got the masterbuilt 30' with the window.
> 
> 1. water bath - i've tried it w/ - ended up with steamed ribs. tried it w/o - ended up with jerky.  how much should you put in and should it be refilled during the process?  I don't use water - I put sand in my water bowl to act as a heat sink.  Never had anything dry come out of my smoker that wasn't my fault for overcooking.
> 
> ...


Good luck on your next rib attempt and let me know if I can be of assistance!

Also, please stop by the Roll Call forum and introduce yourself so that we can give you a proper welcome!!!

Bill

Bill


----------



## geerock (Mar 16, 2013)

Not sure what temps you are using so that basic 3 2 1for spareribs is overcooking.  Are you monitoring temps with another gauge besides the mb readout cause the masterbuilt is notorious for temps way off.  During initial 3 forget the water and just spritz with a little juice a couple of times...and do it quick and close the door.  Forget the mop.  I had the 40 mes and used small chunks and didn't have to babysit the smoker.  After you foil and go back to the last hour of open rack cooking sprinkle on another layer of dust or rub and be sure to leave that vent open.  Watch the bones and the bend to tell if they're done.


----------



## bear55 (Mar 16, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## turnandburn (Mar 16, 2013)

What is 3-2-1?? Anyone care to elaborate for me.??


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 16, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> What is 3-2-1?? Anyone care to elaborate for me.??



Smoked for 3 hours, put in foil for two hours, last hour back out of foil.


----------



## seenred (Mar 16, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> What is 3-2-1?? Anyone care to elaborate for me.??


Check out the article from TulsaJeff, our webmaster, from over on his SmokingMeat website:

http://www.smoking-meat.com/december-2010-smoked-ham-and-321-smoked-ribs#321ribs

He explains it great.


----------



## turnandburn (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks yall.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 17, 2013)

helenglo said:


> hi - i feel like i've read all the basic stuff but there are some finer points i seem to be missing in the quest to get the perfect DRY pork spare ribs w/ a good bark.  i've got the masterbuilt 30' with the window. *Watch any video on Memphis DRY Ribs and you will see they are prepared the same Dry or Wet. Heavily rubbed with seasoning Rub of choice and Smoked without foiling at any point. During the cook many spritz or mop, at the end the difference between the two occurs... Wet ribs get Sauced and Dry ribs have another sprinkling of Rub applied before going to the table. That is the only difference... Smoke your ribs with Rub and no foil then add more Rub before they go to the table...*
> 
> 1. water bath - i've tried it w/ - ended up with steamed ribs. tried it w/o - ended up with jerky.  how much should you put in and should it be refilled during the process? *As others have pointed out, you can add Sand covered with foil. Use nothing in the pan or I took mine out and get much more consistent heat. If you got Rib Jerky the ribs were either in too long or the MES was too Hot. Set to maintain 225 to 250 MAX and you should get a good result. Remember to Always leave the Top Vent 100% Open. This lets moisture out and lets fresh smoke flavor the ribs...*
> 
> ...


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 17, 2013)

We have the same MES you describe at work. We use it to play with and too do small Chef Table type events...... You have been given great advice and way to solve it. I will cliff note a few things I do with ours.....

Things to keep in mind:

Never trust the stock thermometer. We use a secondary one for accuracy. No way to adjust theirs, just have to adjust by the settings.... ours is off by 20 degrees.....we set it for 260 to get 240....

Don't soak the wood. As stated it adds more moisture to the cook chamber....

No water in the pan.....same as above....

Vent wide open to allow proper air flow and exchange of smoke...... if smoke does not move and stays too long it will get stale and bitter

Stop spritzing....... if your lookin you ain't cookin...... you will get fluctuations in cook chamber temps and will increase the cook time....

As stated if you want dry ribs do a re-seasoning at the end........you can also mark on the grill a bit and that will set what is there and give a different layer of flavor....

You can get a rib rack that tilts the ribs to fit more on one shelf........ but anything under the top one will get dripped onto....no way to avoid it with that smoker, unless you only do 1 shelf at a time....


----------



## helenglo (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks to all of you for taking the time to dispense such wonderful advice.  time to get some sand.  

in your experience, do you tend to put the thinner racks up top further from the heat, or stick it in the middle/bottom so that you get some drip from the upper pieces?

any "choice" thermometers that you'd recommend?


----------



## seenred (Mar 17, 2013)

helenglo said:


> thanks to all of you for taking the time to dispense such wonderful advice.  time to get some sand.
> 
> in your experience, do you tend to put the thinner racks up top further from the heat, or stick it in the middle/bottom so that you get some drip from the upper pieces?
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm with Red on this one...MAV 732 is real nice...JJ


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 18, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I'm with Red on this one...MAV 732 is real nice...JJ


Yep X 3.  Great device!

Bill


----------



## cowtipper219 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've done about 6 racks in the past couple weeks I set at 225 and add hot water to pan about 2 to 3 cups add about a 1/2 cup of dry chips before I add the ribs and when I put them in I add them the same way again and once more about a half hour after and then just cook till I reach about 185 internal temp or till I can take a tooth pick and feel how tender they are and then turn it off when I get them about there and add sauce and let rest for a bit to firm them up. Always turn out moist and tender. Always cook to temp there is no certain time. Every cut of meat is different.


----------



## cowtipper219 (Mar 22, 2013)

Only reason to foil is to keep moist and keep from getting to dark. And if your smoking with a charcoal or wood fired smoker it's to keep from over smoking.


----------



## cowtipper219 (Mar 22, 2013)

Only reason to foil is to keep moist and keep from getting to dark. And if your smoking with a charcoal or wood fired smoker it's to keep from over smoking.


----------

